# These Cattle Just Goin Higher,



## Markwright (Dec 21, 2014)

MO.

We just had another plank in the stair step of Long Term Uptrend over the past 3 weeks.

I expect $175 to $184cwt Cash Fat Cattle over the next 30 to 45 days.


----------

